# Please be careful



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A friend has had her yahoo.com emails wiped.

This morning she was reading an email from a political friend here in Cairo only to have it completely wiped along with 7 others.

My friend is no more politically interested in things that we are however her friend is very active so I would guess it is the friend who is being monitored.
Just shows that in this new Egypt big brother is still watching.


----------



## meshey (Mar 27, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> A friend has had her yahoo.com emails wiped.
> 
> This morning she was reading an email from a political friend here in Cairo only to have it completely wiped along with 7 others.
> 
> ...


Our lawyer in hurghada also had his yahoo account hacked recently but has now opened another - NOT yahoo this time!!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

meshey said:


> Our lawyer in hurghada also had his yahoo account hacked recently but has now opened another - NOT yahoo this time!!


 
This is a big problem with web based e-mail services they are easily hacked .I use a local e-mail client Windows Live mail which downloads the mails direct to my computer then I go to the web site and delete the same goes for the mails I send from the client once delivered whipe from the web site.

I have also several pop3 accounts which are not web based but paid accounts.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Have a password that is difficult to hack, ie. uppercase, lowercase, some numbers, longer the better. Also, avoid public computers and web cafes. Can never be too paranoid.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Have a password that is difficult to hack, ie. uppercase, lowercase, some numbers, longer the better. Also, avoid public computers and web cafes. Can never be too paranoid.


Have a look at Lastpass.com.....saves a lot of hassle trying to remember complicated passwords.


----------

